# Passport Update in ImmiAccount



## jhonusp (Jan 16, 2013)

*Hi. Anyone knows how to update Passport details in Immi Account for dependent? Where to find the link to do passport update? I log in to my Immi account and i coudn't find the passport update.

Thanks in Advance.*


----------



## CCMS (Oct 10, 2013)

jhonusp said:


> *Hi. Anyone knows how to update Passport details in Immi Account for dependent? Where to find the link to do passport update? I log in to my Immi account and i coudn't find the passport update.
> 
> Thanks in Advance.*


From memory, it is in the list on the right hand side.


----------



## klippy (May 28, 2014)

jhonusp said:


> Hi. Anyone knows how to update Passport details in Immi Account for dependent? Where to find the link to do passport update? I log in to my Immi account and i coudn't find the passport update. Thanks in Advance.


Download 929 form.
Dependant or main applicant, I think use the same form.

I want to update my daughter paspport details too.
And now it's on progress to get her sign.


----------



## jhonusp (Jan 16, 2013)

klippy said:


> Download 929 form.
> Dependant or main applicant, I think use the same form.
> 
> I want to update my daughter paspport details too.
> And now it's on progress to get her sign.


Hi Klippy,

How long did they respond when you submitted form 929? Thats what i did because i can't seem to find the passport update on my immi account.

Regards,


----------



## jhonusp (Jan 16, 2013)

CCMS said:


> From memory, it is in the list on the right hand side.


Thanks for the reply sir. When i log in again on my immi account there is nothing on the right hand side.


----------



## CCMS (Oct 10, 2013)

jhonusp said:


> Thanks for the reply sir. When i log in again on my immi account there is nothing on the right hand side.


 In that case use form 929 . Upload the signed form to your account or send or email it to the relevant processing centre or take it to the nearest DIBP office in person.


----------



## klippy (May 28, 2014)

jhonusp said:


> Hi Klippy, How long did they respond when you submitted form 929? Thats what i did because i can't seem to find the passport update on my immi account. Regards,


when I updated my own passport details, it changed in the next 2 business days.
but I haven't submit this time for my daughter coz don't get a chance to see her yet


----------



## jhonusp (Jan 16, 2013)

CCMS said:


> In that case use form 929 . Upload the signed form to your account or send or email it to the relevant processing centre or take it to the nearest DIBP office in person.


Hi CCMS...thank you very much sir for your valuable response. I have already sent the form 929 by email to the email address wherein i updated my own passport details year ago. But its already been more than 3 weeks now and still no reply from them. As per your reply above, is it advisable that i should take the docs. personally to DIBP office in Perth eventhough i have submitted it online. I really hope it is ok as this is details update not a visa application and it woudn't really take time.

Thank you very much sir.


----------



## jhonusp (Jan 16, 2013)

klippy said:


> when I updated my own passport details, it changed in the next 2 business days.
> but I haven't submit this time for my daughter coz don't get a chance to see her yet


Hi Klippy,

Thanks for the reply. I have sent form 929 for the passport update for my dependent but its more than 3 weeks now already and i still have not heard from them. Should i send the form them again?


----------



## klippy (May 28, 2014)

jhonusp said:


> Hi Klippy, Thanks for the reply. I have sent form 929 for the passport update for my dependent but its more than 3 weeks now already and i still have not heard from them. Should i send the form them again?


have you check through VEVO for your dependant details? I think DIBP will not reply anything, but they just change the details as per your request.


----------

